# Gang 'killed victims to extract their fat'



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The first rule of Pishtacos is&#8230;&#8230;

Remind me never to visit Peru. I'm definitely worth more dead than alive.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/nov/20/peru-gang-killing-human-fat/print


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gross.

This reminds me of that movie with (I think) Julian Sands where he used fat from an unbaptised child to gain the ability to fly.

Maybe they're selling the fat to those kebab shops in Russia that unknowingly bought human meat.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------

